# Having great difficulty bulking up



## Rico Rico (Feb 17, 2015)

Hey, new here,

been trying for years to put on weight, my metabolism is far too fast 6'3 and 11stone, I've burnt off what I've ate before it hits my stomach, spend **** loads on protein etc n still no where, I've got a decent diet, but I've not gained at all, so I've started a 6 week of oxy before 10 week of test 400 and deca.

any advice on getting the best out of this?


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

Eat more food.


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

Rico Rico said:


> Hey, new here,
> 
> been trying for years to put on weight, my metabolism is far too fast 6'3 and 11stone, I've burnt off what I've ate before it hits my stomach, spend **** loads on protein etc n still no where, I've got a decent diet, but I've not gained at all, so I've started a 6 week of oxy before 10 week of test 400 and deca.
> 
> any advice on getting the best out of this?


eat more....


----------



## JuggernautJake (Nov 6, 2013)

GOMAD - Gallon Of Milk A Day


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Some of the lads on here have to eat 5000 calories or more a day to keep putting on weight. You're not gonna gain any muscle on that cycle if you don't eat enough, simple as mate. Track your calories, and add more in each week that the scales don't go up.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

im struggling to put more than 2500 calories away daily...stomach constantly ****ed....**** craic when trying to bulk and your losing weight


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

Rico Rico said:


> Hey, new here,
> 
> been trying for years to put on weight, my metabolism is far too fast 6'3 and 11stone, I've burnt off what I've ate before it hits my stomach, spend **** loads on protein etc n still no where, I've got a decent diet, but I've not gained at all, so I've started a 6 week of oxy before 10 week of test 400 and deca.
> 
> any advice on getting the best out of this?


If you sat down and wrote down how many kcals you consume a day then I guarantee at 6'3" and 11 stone, you are way under eating mate. You need to work your macros out or won't get anywhere.

As for the cycle, 10wks is not long enough for Deca and I don't get why you're running the oral before starting the injectables? Besides, what are you going to do after completing the 16wks on AAS, have a comprised HPTA and low endogenous Test? And, still under eating on top of all that? Have you done any HCG/PCT/Gyno research?

You will most likely be smaller than before starting anything after a few months.


----------



## Rico Rico (Feb 17, 2015)

I eat a fair whack every day, a good balance of protein and carbs, I'm 31 I've been trying to put on weight since at least 18, the protein Im using is muscle meal hardcore, at £40 every 5 days it's not cheap, part of my problem is work, it's high activity, so I'm constantly on the go


----------



## biglad90 (Oct 20, 2010)

GOMAD like mentioned

Helped me as I was 11st at 6ft 3


----------



## biglad90 (Oct 20, 2010)

Evoo too and buy cheaper protein/oats/maltodextrin


----------



## Rico Rico (Feb 17, 2015)

Archaic, I had the Oxys already I'm using them till I start injectables, a mate of mines going through it with me, so not got as far as post AAS, taking one step at a time, see what Progress I've made before moving forward


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Rico Rico said:


> I eat a fair whack every day, a good balance of protein and carbs, I'm 31 I've been trying to put on weight since at least 18, the protein Im using is muscle meal hardcore, at £40 every 5 days it's not cheap, part of my problem is work, it's high activity, so I'm constantly on the go


Well for a start stop conning yourself with protein powders. Eating "a fair wack" means nothing, its irrelevant. It's not enough. Live and breath food. Wake up, eat a 2000 calorie fry up.

4 hash browns, 2 sausages, half tin of beans, 4 bacon, 4 eggs, mushrooms drowned in olive oil, toast, a litre of gold top milk.

Lunch, sandwiches with a decent filling, crisps, oat/cereal bars. Pint of milk.

Meal 3 big bowl of pasta with a protein, topped with cheese. Another snack

Dinner

15 inch pizza loaded with topping and ccheese, nether pint of milk.

Before bed, snacks. More milk.

Do that and tell me you can't gain weight.


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

Rico Rico said:


> *I eat a fair whack every day*, a good balance of protein and carbs, I'm 31 I've been trying to put on weight since at least 18, the protein Im using is muscle meal hardcore, at £40 every 5 days it's not cheap, part of my problem is work, it's high activity, so I'm constantly on the go


how much do you eat a day

*
in mother****ing calories* ?


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

Rico Rico said:


> Archaic, I had the Oxys already I'm using them till I start injectables, a mate of mines going through it with me, so not got as far as post AAS, taking one step at a time, see what Progress I've made before moving forward


The Oxy's will suppress your HPTA on their own, which in turn will suppress your endogenous testosterone production. Add in further Test/Deca on top of that = even further suppression. You have no on cycle knowledge on how to keep your testies from shutting down, and no post cycle knowledge of firing them back up again. Plus are under eating in a massive way. It won't end well mate.

As for the protein powder, it makes no difference. You need to count how many kcals you consume per day, then increase that figure by a fair bit going off your height/weight ratio. Fat people trying to lose weight, skinny people trying to gain weight... The same principal applies, but they seem un-willing to accept it:

Count your Kcals > Then adjust them.


----------



## Rico Rico (Feb 17, 2015)

Igottekkers, I eat more than that, I don't have the time in the morning for a big breakfast like that though, just a large bowl of porridge mixed with granola or Alpen and 4 eggs and a pint of whole milk with a shake also made with milk, I go through 8 pints of milk a day, my lunches I have large portions of pasta, easily eat 4 tins of tuna, mackerel etc a day, one day a week I'll eat 2 14" dinner calzones for my dinner, appetites there, foods there just goes nowhere but down the pan


----------



## nitricdave (Dec 12, 2014)

Blender :

Liter of milk

Tia Maria biscuits x 5 or Dollop of peanut butter

Bananna

3 Table spoons olive oil

Flavoured whey 90% 45g

=

1400 calories in a glass

Wasnt long putting on weight with one of those for breakfast on top of a days eating.

Check the carb density of your pasta , try brown rice some types can be 85g .. whereas some pastas can be 50-60g carb per 100.

What about your fats those 3 little tablspoons of Extra virgin olive oil are 400 calories . Fats are denser in calories and a great way to pad out your daily calories . Almonds , nuts are a dense calorie snack. 100 grams of almonds are 587 calories ,100g of pasta is 300 .350

Use fitness pal to track your eating and post a link to it.. You will get a good deal of feedback that way and might learn how to adjust your calorie intake and macros better in the process.


----------



## Lewy_h (Jan 4, 2012)

nitricdave said:


> Blender :
> 
> Liter of milk
> 
> ...


I do 300ml semi skimmed, 50g oats, 50g peanut butter, one scoop of mass shake, 1200cals for me


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

Add milk (blue top) and a banana to your oats and shakes, you'd be surprised how many cals that'll anount to (depending on how much oats/shakes you have per day)


----------

